# Baby update from dodge and chev :)



## Harleysgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi all!

All 3 babies are doing very well 

I have 2 whiteface cinnamons and 1 whiteface heavy pied. 

They are now 21 days 20 days and 18 days.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

The babies all look terrific and very healthy.Adorable looking great picture,thanks for sharing.


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

how absolutely cute are those bubs  thanks for sharing


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

So Sweet! Thnaks


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Such adorable babies!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

So cuteee !! I am in love with those wf cinnamon's wow they are stunning


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aw they are so cute


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Great looking babies 

It looks like you have a Whiteface Cinnamon Pearl, a Whiteface Lutino (albino), and the one up front looks like a Whiteface cinnamon lutino. If the Albinos wing flights are also pale tan then she is a cinnamon lutino too.


----------



## Simplicity (Mar 28, 2012)

Awwww they are beautiful little tiels


----------



## Harleysgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Thank you everyone.

It amazes me just how fast they grow! so quickly! 

srtiels - The one i thought was a pied is a pearl? (the dark one)
The feathers are looking very pearl like? also what sex would that be?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Can you post a pix of the parents or what mutations they were? If the mother was not a pearl then the pearl would be a female. I looked at the pix's again, and since the pearl has 2 solid white tail feathers it would also be pied....so it is a Whiteface cinnamon pearl pied. 

Also if the mother was not a cinnamon lutino or lutino variation then the others would be females too.


----------



## Harleysgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Mum is a whiteface pied and dad is whiteface cinnamon split to
Lutino (I think)

Here's a pic of mum


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

All three babies would be females then.


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

Srtiels genetically where did the pearl come from? Harleysgirl is saying that mom is WF Pied (and it looks like pic confirms this) and Dad is WF cinnamon split maybe to lutino? Also to get pearl babies would one or both parents have to carry the gene? I am trying to learn this genetics stuff.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The father would have to have been split to pearl to produce a visual pearl offspring. Since the mother does not visually show pearl the baby is a female because it inherited the color from the father.


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

I thought in sex linked mutations the baby would have to get a gene from each parent, thus a visual to a split? I am feeling confused right now.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

With sex-linked mutations, in order to produce offspring of *both sexes* both parents must carry the gene. Females can not be split to a sex-linked color. So if there is a visual sex-linked offspring then this would be an indication that the father was split to the mutation, thus the baby is a female.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*Mutations are inherited in several ways.*

*Dominant:* When paired with a different gene, this one will control the bird's visual appearance over other mutations. 

*Co-Dominant* means that when paired with a different gene/mutation this gene will control a certain percentage of the offspring by showing in the visual appearance. For instance, when a Dominant Yellow Cheek is paired with a normal some offspring will be visual and some normal. Percentages will vary per clutch. Also, please note that the offspring of mutations like Dominant Silver and Dominant Yellow Cheek can not be split to the mutation. 

Dominant and Co-Dominant mutations are:
Normal Grey
Dominant Silver
Pastelface (dominant to Whiteface)
Dominant Yellow Cheek (Yellowface)
Gold Cheek (dominant to Whiteface)
Creamface (dominant to Whiteface)

*Sex-linked:* A gene that is carried on the X chromosome. Inheritance and visual appearance rules are different for cocks and hen. For further reading: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=26845

*Sex-Linked Mutations are:*
Lutino
Cinnamon
Pearl 
Yellowcheek

*Recessive:* Recessive is submissive to a dominant or normal mutation. When paired with a different gene, this one will NOT control the bird's visual appearance. The offspring will only be visual if both birds in the pair carry the gene, either visual or split to. A bird with only one recessive gene is said to be split.

*Recessive Mutations are:*
Pied
Fallow
Recessive Silver
Whiteface
Emerald
Pastelface (recessive to normal gray)
Gold Cheek (recessive to normal gray)
Creamface (recessive to normal gray)

*Automosal*...is a gene that is carried on the "regular" chromosomes, not the sex chromosomes (X and Y).

*Crossover* (sometimes also called Recombination)...is when a gene is transferred from one X chromosome to the other during sperm formation. This can result in genes that were originally on different X's ending up on the same X, and vice versa. An example of a crossover mutation is Cinnamon Lutino.
For further reading: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=14638


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

Tk you Susanne. I will do the reading that you show and have printed out your comment so that I can spend some time absorbing it.


----------



## Harleysgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Well baby 1, Koko fledged this morning 
She's very curious and a bit of a rebel


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Aweee. How exciting!


----------



## ChyGirl (Mar 2, 2012)

The babies are gorgeous... Love the Whiteface Lutino( albino) they are gorgeous and if i could find one that is what i would want or just a lutino... not sure but they all look so good . Congrats on the babies


----------



## Harleysgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Well all babies have now fledged, enjoying the big cage.

I can move the cage from inside to outside so have moved them out into some breeze and sunlight  (all protected of course!)

All 3 are doing well and enjoying climbing around and foraging. 

Some pics


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

OMG Harleysgirl im so jealous they are so gorgeous !


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

What beautiful babies


----------



## Harleysgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Some more pics


----------

